# Weird sawdust or powder coming from several pallets



## nezwick (Sep 16, 2011)

This is at the warehouse where I work. The boss and I can't figure out what is causing this strange sawdust or powder to come out of a couple of pallets that we have products (cases of motor oil) stored on.

My first thought is some kind of insect but we haven't seen anything on or around the pallets. Last time this happened, we pulled the pallet out, cleaned up the powder, and put the pallet back. Nothing re-appeared for over a month so we kind of forgot about it. Now, all of a sudden over this past weekend, the exact same powder reappeared. 

A couple other pallets are showing the same condition. They are randomly located around the warehouse floor, and not touching or right next to each other.

Any thoughts? These were the best pictures I could get with my iPhone, but I can always try something different if needed.

Thanks!!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

powder post beetle


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That was my first thought also but I'm not seeing the tell tail tiny holes that look like someone stabbed it with an ice pick.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If I was worried I would have it tested.
Do we know the pallets were clean when they arrived.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

joecaption said:


> That was my first thought also but I'm not seeing the tell tail tiny holes that look like someone stabbed it with an ice pick.


I think that's because the picks were taken looking down, I'll bet if the pallets were flipped upside down the holes would be there


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Termites -get those pallets out of the building and burned.

Even if not termites - it's an infestation and you need them out. 

Shame on you for bothering to take pictures and post, rather than get them out of the building ASAP!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

If they have contaminated those cases you may end up re-boxing them. As Domo said, out now and then treat the area in case they have spread.

Bud

Also, if those pallets were delivered there notify the shipper they have a problem


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Set the pallets outside and cover them. Winter will take care of the pests.
Then inspect everything in the area they were in.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@nezwick! Nice to meet you!

I'm originally from the Cleveland area, except I used to live in the infamous East Side 'burbs.

I think you have a bug problem, and, given the possibility for the problem getting worse, and the further possibility of legal finger-pointing among various parties, this might be one of those times to call a pro exterminator and have them do a thorough look, like maybe today if you can. As soon as possible. 

Whatever the powder turns out to be, do, please tell us. We all learn from this stuff!

Hope you guys don't get too frozen up there in Medina.


----------

